# Nail shape v nail breakages?



## vicky1804 (May 6, 2011)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone had found that having their nails a certain shapes makes their nails more or less likely to break?The re

Reason I ask is I usually have mine square but slight rounded top, if that makes any sense?Basically they way they grown just evened out.

Now iv had my right thumb and hand in a cast for work and my thumb nail has grown quiet rounded and its the longest nail iv ever had.

Logically I suppose this would help as there arnt any edges to be caugh and broken.

Just wondering if anyone else has found this?

Im going to try and grow my nails and shape them more rounded and see what happens

Thanks


----------



## jeanarick (May 6, 2011)

That's an interesting theory.  I wonder if the shape makes a difference in the amount of breakage?


----------



## vicky1804 (May 7, 2011)

Im going to give it a try and let you know, my nails break all the time just as im getting them to the length I like.

However like I mentioned my thumb nail has grown a much more rounded shape and is nearly twice as long as the others with no snags or anything.


----------



## lolaB (May 7, 2011)

I do think rounded nails experience less breaks. I have square nails, and the corners break pretty easily, but my thumbs are a bit more rounded and almost never break. If I liked a more rounded nail, I'd totally opt for it.


----------



## kayjay (May 8, 2011)

I like the look of square nails more, but as Lola said, the corners are always breaking for me too, which sucks.


----------



## Annelle (May 10, 2011)

My sister looked at my nails (rounded tops) and told me that it's partially causing my thumbs to have ingrown nails because she said that the rounded edges cause the nails themselves to grow rounded, pushing on the edges of the nail bed down, causing it to grow into the skin.

I hadn't heard of this theory, but a LOT of my nails have very severely curved nail beds now. If I look at the edges of my nails, the corners actually start to curve back in to start pointing towards each other again...shaped more like a C than a (

so I'm going to try cutting my nails more squarish (she said with a square shaped nail, there's more nail there to push against the skin, so it makes the edges stronger and holds them up instead of digging back into the finger)

I don't know about breakage because I just started it, but I guess you can switch to more rounded and with my switching to more squarish, we can both come back later and see if we've found any differences in breakage lol.

One thing though, vicky...you said that your hand in a cast had the longest nail you've ever had -- I'd imagine most breakages occur from use and trauma of the finger/nail (hitting on stuff to break it)...so if your hand is in a cast, it was probably more protected from getting hit, thus avoiding getting broken! That might not be due to your nail shape at all


----------



## lolaB (May 10, 2011)

I've always worn a square/squoval nail shape, and both my pointers grow curved. They've always grown that way. I'm pretty positive nail shape has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 11, 2011)

Interesting theory.   3 of my nails grow in round and 2 grow in square.  I can keep 2 of the round ones squared off but my pointer always tries to go back to round.  I think I'm going to try to record how often they break.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2011)

Actually it's been known in the nail industry that shape does play a part in breakage. Rounder nails tend to break less than pointed nails or nails that are more squared off.


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

Personally, i like square shape :]

But i have heard that having rounded nails are less likely to break?

Let me know how it goes for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Kassie


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 13, 2011)

From personal experience, I have found that nails break in this order based on shape (listed most to least): square, squoval, oval.

This has not stopped me from constantly shaping mine square though ^^;


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 13, 2011)

I feel like square nails look much more modern.  You mainly only see older ladies with rounded nails (in my observations). 

My nails do break a bunch.... and yes, they are squared.  lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

So far since I started taking note, the 2 nails that grow in round but I cut into squares have broken, 1 completely to the skin and the other one's corner is chipped clean off.


----------

